# TBG/Mutt white widow grow :-)



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

Well this is a 3 fer 1 grow journal.
As of yesterday Stoney Bud, The Brother's Grunt, and myself have (better have) plopped some seeds to sprout.
This will be a 3-person grow journal dedicated to White Widow.
Let's see what two dirt farmers and a water guy can do with these beans. :banana: (note: three seperate grows)
Let's see how it turns out.

Well here's my cab. sized down the bulbs to 23W (save sum $$ during veg)
Bleached the walls down and got things ready.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 25, 2007)

This is going to be interesting


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Suuuuubbbbb Scribe!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep! Mutts right. I'm putting my Nirvana WW seeds into paper towels this evening. Sprout, grow Host plant, take clones and root them, and then I grow 24 plants, 6 per/container in my ebb and flow. I'm going to go with a single cola grow this time. Each plant will be pruned to have only the center branch growing.

The host plant may take about a month or so to be ready to harvest the clones from.

Good luck Mutt and TBG!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Well as of yesterday (10) White Widow beans went into a wet paper towel and into a small jar with a sealed lid. Should see some action in 2 or 3 days. Once they have sprouted i will update.   Were hoping to get a few Purple Widow's out of the bunch as these are the same beans we used in this years outdoor grow. Out of the (10) grown outside this year i think 7 were Purple so we got a good shot. :hubba: Hey Mutt where have i seen that White Widow package before?  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * :hubba: Hey Mutt where have i seen that White Widow package before?  *



Oh you know the "seed ferry" too. 
Yep, she has very nice packaging skills. :banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooohhhh fun!  I got my $$$ on TBG.  

Mojo all around.


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 25, 2007)

This is gonna be cool!
Are yas gonna synchronise watches aswell?!:giggle:


----------



## jash (Oct 25, 2007)

great idea guys


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 25, 2007)

I waz jus thinking sbout something like this but for the whole site to grow WW tho. This will be a good and long grow!!!! good luck to yall


----------



## j99jm (Oct 25, 2007)

Wait wait wait! lol I'll have my WW in 2-3 days!
Maybe i'll start a journal for a 4-sided comparison, as intimidating as it may be with the three of you!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Oct 25, 2007)

im definately going to be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 25, 2007)

*I love it!!  We're gonna have a great time with this Journal!!  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Back at ya Stoney Bud with some GREEN MOJO attached.  *


			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Good luck Mutt and TBG!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, you guys are fast! I had to hurry and get my germination shots in!

I took the pics on a white counter with a white plate. Uh-Duh.

A little glare, but it's clear enough to see what's going on.

All the seeds look almost exactly like the one on the bottom left.

16 layers of paper towel wet and put into a freezer baggie.

Pressed almost all the water out and put the seeds in with 8 layers on each side.

I put the plate in a dark room with no light.

I'll look at them Sunday evening.

The seeds are Nivana White Widow that I bought around November of 2005.

They've been kept in a always dark drawer in a Knick-Knack cabinet in an air conditioned room.

I'm betting that all four germ.

In the last 80 seeds from Nirvana, all 80 have germed and all were female.

I can't wait to see what these four do.

Wheeeeeeee Doggie! Here we go!

The end game of these four seeds is to have Mothers (Hosts) for 24 cuttings that will be harvested as single cola plants at 5 feet tall.

***********************
From the Journal of the Brothers from different Mothers! The three stoners. Triple seed heads. Grass Growing, smoke going, toke taking trio of marijuana farmers!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Man, you guys are fast! I had to hurry and get my germination shots in!



Put some nitrous in them old bones of yers. Get to growin.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Put some nitrous in them old bones of yers. Get to growin.


 
:spit:


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 26, 2007)

:holysheep: ARE WE THERE YET??


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 26, 2007)

Sweet idea. I like it. I started some WW the other day too, so I'll def be watching closely =)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Well here we are a little less than 2 days and they have begun to crack. Will give them another day and start planting.   By the way these are also Nirvana White Widow but come from our own stock. *


----------



## Thorn (Oct 26, 2007)

Ooh this is gonna be good....:ccc:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys - What a great idea!  This is going to be fun to watch.  Hydro and several soil grows with WW.  

PB


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 26, 2007)

you three, always having tricks up your sleeve. 
 Then we're going to have a smoke-off after this one's done.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

bah i know what u guys are doing lol, i'd put my skills to the test too, but i dont have any ww seeds, which is alright, i see everyone and there grandma growin that **** lol


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

i want to thank you guys for this it will be very good for a newcomer like my self to see this.3 of the best growers faceing off it will be interesting to see who gets the most yeld from this grow and how smothely the grow goes ive seen some of brothers grunts grows in the journils and he makes what is very hard look very easy i cant wait to see the buitifull plants good luck everyone and thank you ......from tom


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 26, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> bah i know what u guys are doing lol, i'd put my skills to the test too, but i dont have any ww seeds, which is alright, i see everyone and there grandma growin that **** lol


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat:  ****???? i think youll find that that is the last thing it is, becoming the strongest skunk after northern lights. + not every1 is growin WW, in fact i dont see that many white widow grows about, probably just as popular as any other strain. mind you when i first started my research, thats all i read about, because thats all i was interested in, and guess what, ive never grown white widow. at least not before i came to this site, nor was i old enough, i did grow 1 on my window a good few years back it was surprisingly healthy, even after abusive feeding with miracle grow and alot of hands touching it. didnt make bud tho, the mother got there first after a neighbour spotted it in my window. 

anyway, im getting a little off topic here, so ill say what i came to say.

GOOD LUCK STONEY_BUD, TBG & MUTT. i cant wait to see you pros battling it out in the growroom. cant wait to see how it compares.

85C


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Its not a competetion. It's three stoners just growin some weed.  It was the only seeds we all had that were the same strain. I've never grown WW b4 either.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah, its not as popular as it sounds. probably the only strain that sticks in your head.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

LET THE WAR BEGIN LOL good luck to ya 3, hope everyones able to smoke themselves retarded!!!


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 26, 2007)

WW is "supposed" to be one of the strongest strains on the market, commercially. It peaked my interests because it's a white strain, and since i'm doing ok on my bag seed, I decided to try my hand at some. My WW seeds are also from Nirvana, but I noticed when they cracked that the shells were really tough and some needed help removing. And then there was a membrane on all of my seedlings that i had to cut off in order for them to open up.

And I heard TBG raving about WW being one of the strongest smokes he has come across in a grow journal/strain report. So I'm excited! Good luck guys =)


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

might i recommend romulan max?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 26, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> hope everyones able to smoke themselves retarded!!!


 
I've got an unfair advantage; I'm already retarded. :hubba:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 26, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> might i recommend romulan max?


 
I've been using General Hydroponics "Flora Series" three part nutrients for so long, I don't want to mess with a great thing.

Thanks for the suggestion tho'.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2007)

*Stoney Bud i thought we were gonna keep that a secret.  *


			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I've got an unfair advantage; I'm already retarded. :hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

well i hope all goes well and u all yield some fat nugs,no doubt your all seasoned growers,good luck Ps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2007)

*Well folks were off and running. All seeds have cracked and have been planted. Were trying something new this time around with our seedlings using the following mix.   Each newborn was planted in a 16 oz cup and placed under a 65 watt Flourex light. :hubba: *

*1/2 Miracle Gro Potting soil (that feeds plants up to 3 months)*

*1/2 Becks Potting soil*

*(2) 16 oz. cups Perlite*


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 27, 2007)

lol romulan max is a strain, not a nutrient series lol. i see the misconception though,
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4657.html


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * placed under a 65 watt Flourex light. :hubba: *



Nice to see I am not the only one with Flourex lights!!!  makes me feel better!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well folks were off and running. All seeds have cracked and have been planted.*


 
TBG, you're way ahead of me man. I have one seed sprouted and still waiting on the rest. The seeds are two years old, so I'm not sure if I'll get them to pop or not. Two years is pushing it.

Wish me luck man! I have four more WW seeds. If these haven't popped in a couple more days, I'll put the rest in to germinate.

Hopefully, the one that has popped is a lady.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2007)

Great idea Guys, i will be watching too.  Do you have some kind of wager going as to who's turns out biggest, or would that be the most?  Just wondering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*GREEN MOJO dance in progress. :banana: *


			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> TBG, you're way ahead of me man. I have one seed sprouted and still waiting on the rest. The seeds are two years old, so I'm not sure if I'll get them to pop or not. Two years is pushing it.
> 
> Wish me luck man! I have four more WW seeds. If these haven't popped in a couple more days, I'll put the rest in to germinate.
> 
> Hopefully, the one that has popped is a lady.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*It's all for fun tcbud.  *


			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> Great idea Guys, i will be watching too. Do you have some kind of wager going as to who's turns out biggest, or would that be the most? Just wondering.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2007)

all but one is poking out the dirt.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright Guys!  This is great!  Little babies popping up everywhere.

PB


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 28, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> all but one is poking out the dirt.


 
Looking great Mutt! You and TBG are pulling into the lead!

hehe, I'm just a slow poke...


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Looking great Mutt! You and TBG are pulling into the lead!
> 
> hehe, I'm just a slow poke...


 
Ahhhh so they are for the moment, but I know you have a couple of tricks up your sleeve with that hydro set-up. Like adding NOX to a weed wacker........ Those WW are going to leap out of their containers by the time your through with them....... 

LOL!:joint:


----------



## HGB (Oct 28, 2007)

what a bunch of old Fogeys  

grow on :48:


----------



## j99jm (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got my WW beans germinating as of 10 minutes ago.  It'll be fun to be able to compare my grow to you guys!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, the second of four has cracked now. I'm getting ready to pop it into a peat pellet.

I don't have high confidence in these seeds after so long, but I'll see what I get.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

hell one time, i had a sprout in some soil i had just sittin in a pot of soil out of way in the grow room, ended up growing till it got light some how and ended up being some really good weed lmfao, so you never know, could be some super dank lol

p.s i dont know how it got there, but it took foreeeeever to grow


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 30, 2007)

well i hope u get yours all to sprout SB.TBG and Mutt Lookin good.can't wait to see them all fill out.PS


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 30, 2007)

*'Sup guys :ciao: A 3 way in the making :hubba: :shocked:. Good luck guys. Cant wait to see them frosty goodies. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

jeez i need some ww seeds, but i aint payin for em lol, iam gonna go hit up a buddy of mine for some cat piss and ww seeds, i gotta get in on this


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, things are looking up. The last two of four have popped.

All four are in Peat Pellets now and I'm waiting for something to poke from the Peat. 

I'm kind of impressed that all four two year old seeds have germ'd. They are acting kind of slow. We'll see how long it takes for them to break ground.

TBG, Mutt, hold up man, I'm comin, I'm comin.

hehe, hey, I'm old and I'm slow. What can I say?


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Oct 30, 2007)

im strapped in and subscribbed to this one!!!! 
GROW ON!!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 31, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> TBG, Mutt, hold up man, I'm comin, I'm comin.
> 
> hehe, hey, I'm old and I'm slow. What can I say?



better be gettin them wheels tuned up


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 31, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> better be gettin them wheels tuned up


 
Hey that's a great cart. It even has an attachment for a drool bucket.

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

Put a himi in the scooter and throw some 22inch rims on it. allready got the nitrous i see LOL


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I have to take a trip next month and it's a really bad time to have a crop in works. I have to stop it for now.

I'm so sorry guys. I was really looking forward to this, but I'll have to do a WW grow another time.

You guys have a blast and I'll try to do something like this with you the next time.

I also have carpet guys coming in to do the entire house. "Those" rooms too. hehe

I have to pack everything in the grow areas before they get here and sanitize the house of weed related stuff. Everything goes into the LOCKED shed until it's done.

Good luck to both of you. I'll be watching your grows!

Stoney.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a bummer, Stoney.  Sounds like a bunch of visitors for the holidays and you've got to clean up your act.........  

Well your making the right decision - will miss your grow.  Was looking forward to your grow.

PB


----------



## j99jm (Nov 3, 2007)

That really ***** Stoney, I was looking forward to seeing the comparison with the soil guys and the water guy.  My 5 WW just popped, and i'll be taking clones from the best mother to go in the aero setup.  I'm thinking I should start a journal to compare/contrast with you guys..
Good luck everyone =)


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear stoney...maybe next time around.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

man, i wish you didnt have that kinda bad luck, but i suppose it couldnt be avoided, anyway hope everything goes well for you friend


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

leafy wierd sprouts....but growing good, just looks wierd.
gettin ready to "cross over" into veg. :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2007)

*Damn that ***** Stoney Bud i was looking foward to this grow together. Hey mang work and your house comes first or i should say Bammer's and The Dink come first then work and house.   We have plenty seeds so i'm sure we can try something again in the future. :aok: *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to here stoney. hope to see you starting back soon.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 3, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn that ***** Stoney Bud i was looking foward to this grow together. Hey mang work and your house comes first or i should say Bammer's and The Dink come first then work and house.  We have plenty seeds so i'm sure we can try something again in the future. :aok: *


 
Yeah man, I'm gonna be stompin around LA for a while and then back to the carpet guys who are removing carpet and putting in tile.

Bammers is getting old and can't always control where he is...

Do they make cat pampers? hehe

Hey, when I'm his age, I hope someone takes care of my old butt.

He's got to be like a hundred +

What's 24 in cat years?

Yeah man, when everything settles down again, I'll be doin some WW. I'll just have to start all over again.

I have to tear down the entire grow room for the freakin carpet dudes. What a bummer.

I'm putting down the indoor/outdoor carpets that are like area rugs with boarders sewn into them. I can take those outside and hose em.

No more "wall to wall" carpet. The stuff is a pain in the butt.

Peace bro, have a great grow!


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes Stoney - Hard surface floors with throw rugs are best.  If I could have a floor drain in every room with a slope to it, I could just bring in the pressure washer and clean some floors every 6 months...........I would do it without hesitation. 

Yes, please do a GJ when you get sttled back in..........Need to get my super hydro set-up and grow fix.........

Good luck


----------



## j99jm (Nov 4, 2007)

This is great! I have 5 WW that just broke soil yesterday, so i'll be comparing my grow once I get the clones put in the aero system in a month with you guys.  Good luck!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well the ladies are growing slow but they are growing. Tell ya what folks if it isn't broke don't fix it. We will never change things that work again. By going half and half with two soils and some perlite added we created a freaking cement.   They are still small for a transplant but they will be getting one in the next week or so once they got a nice set of roots. Lost two babies during this time but not a big deal as we can toss another 10 beans in if we want.   Anyway here are some pics of the babies. Some of these are of the mutated kind meaning they are special.  Eight pics 8 babies. *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 5, 2007)

hehehehe, vigorous mutants there tbg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*YES Mutt they are some freaky little babies.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice thread. Too bad about Stoney. I have to agree though...wall to wall carpet is terrible.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey guys the little ladies are looking great sorry i didnt notice this thread sooner but now i do so i will be hanging around to watch this grow will be interesting watching you two pros at it Was looking forward to seeing stoney go at it too but priorities are first Make sure they do a good job on the rug stoney  peace


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

looking good TBG, MUTT, sorry to hear youll be dropping out STONEY_BUD, it looks like this is a "2 old fogey soil grow" :aok: cant wait to see how it ends up guys. looks like i can return some of that GREEN MOJO youve been throwing around.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

lol lookin great all

hahahahaha i dunno i dont mind a lil carpet if ya get my drift lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*I know what ya mean mang. :hubba: *


			
				DankCloset said:
			
		

> lol lookin great all
> 
> hahahahaha i dunno i dont mind a lil carpet if ya get my drift lol


----------



## j99jm (Nov 6, 2007)

If you want, i'll keep you updated with my WW soil/aero grow to compare to a water guy since unfortunately Stoney is out..


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

Got a runt that might get pulled if it don't take off soon.
O'wise, taking off...unussual leaves. but they caught up with the ADxC99 in the green giant cup.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 9, 2007)

*'Sup guys :ciao: sprouts are coming along great. I like seeing leaves develops but cant wait for some snow caps :hubba:. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## ljjr (Nov 9, 2007)

subscribing...looking good guys.. shooting some good karma at you guys..gl!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 9, 2007)

aye lookin good guys, hope you get fat nugz 



Dc


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 9, 2007)

Mutt, those babies sure did catch up...Looking great!

Hey, TBG...how are yours doing?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice looking widows you got there Mutt
TBG, Mutt is in the lead so far, wheres an up date!!!!! i know you doing well, jus wanna see


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 10, 2007)

EVERTHING IS LOOKING GOOD FOR BOTH OF YOU TBGA ND MUTT.DAM ***** STONEYBUD BUT PRIORITIES COME FIRST.ps


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 10, 2007)

Good stuff dudes, I'll be living vicariously through another great grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2007)

*Update. The ladies are growing slow and very retarded.   We think they are growing slow because of that crap Becks soil we mixed in with our regular MG mix.   Sometime during this week they will all be transplanted into some fresh soil.   Until then here are a few pics of the special kids.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 10, 2007)

hey TBG, they look healthy, but i can see slight curling of the leaves. im having the same thing happen to me. they do look healthy, so thats the main thing. keep it up man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2007)

*These are mutated 85C.  *


			
				85cannabliss said:
			
		

> hey TBG, they look healthy, but i can see slight curling of the leaves. im having the same thing happen to me. they do look healthy, so thats the main thing. keep it up man.


----------



## HGB (Nov 10, 2007)

she's a freak, a super freak  

look'n good in here guys and sorry to see ya have to drop out stony....

who bred these mutant's? :confused2: 

look'n forward to see'n how they turn out myself 

grow on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2007)

*Well HGB to make a long story short they bred themselves. :shocked:  OK we grew some White Widow awhile back and one of them decided to hermie.   We got a bunch of seeds from IT. Here is where the fun starts.   Any other time we would have tossed them away but figured we would hook a few friends up with some plants to grow outside this summer. So we gave 8 plants to two friends and kept two for ourselves. Out of these 10 plants 7 of them ended up being purple and not from the cold mind you. They were all female and didn't hermie like their mother.  *


			
				HGB said:
			
		

> who bred these mutant's? :confused2:


----------



## Mutt (Nov 16, 2007)

Major MG problems, hope I got em worked out. ER transplant into some with a lime in it. I sectioned em off for a bit so they are still easy to weed out. (males/herms). I pulled the runt.
Added my 70W HPS. Gonna see how the heat is. Got another flood i can add if need be, Gonna hang it vert maybe this weekend, ghetto reflector until I see what I wanna do, wired it today. Ghetto reflector came outa the flood light.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2007)

*Hey Mutt looking good. What problems you having with MG? Will get pics of our tards up later today. Gonna get some soil so we can transplant first.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2007)

*OK everyone the FREAKS   have been transplanted into some fresh MG soil with some perlite added. Were down to 5 now as we killed 3 of the slower growing freaks off. Tell ya what that mixture we made and started them out in was total crap. That bag of soil is now spread in the back yard.   Anyway here they are. Over the next week or so there will be big difference just watch.  *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey Mutt looking good. What problems you having with MG?  *


I think they have too many "slow release" pellets in this batch, running hot and PH is whacked, got it worked out some tho and plants recovered...topped the plants two days ago.
I got the PH down for the time being, until some of these pellets get the heck used up. 
I ordered FF dirt, giving up on MG from now on, just crap....Not worth the heartache, I'll pay 20 bucks a bag and not have to mess with it.
Hope yours recover.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hey Mutt they'll recover just fine. Our problem was this local soil called Becks. We mixed that with the MG soil and some perlite. Will never do it again. Straight MG soil with some perlite from now on. Like they say mang if it isn't broke don't fix it.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck on the ladies recovery TBG!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck on those. Hope they recover for ya. They may be freaks but they may have freakishly large buds too


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Mutt & TBG, You guys sure know what your doing, Very nice plants guys!
TBG do you use Miricale Grow if so what kind and does it work good for you?
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Looking forward to seeing how well they do from here on out, TBG.

And, Mutt, glad to hear you got your problem worked out!*


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

hopes alls wells lol

Dc


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2007)

*Trust me Dank all is well you can bet on it.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2007)

*Whats up DD. We use Miracle-Gro soil that feeds plants up to 3 months. We have used it every grow for the last 2 years with great results. Every now and then you might get a plant that doesn't like it but they grow out of it. Or should i say into it.  *


			
				Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt & TBG, You guys sure know what your doing, Very nice plants guys!
> TBG do you use Miricale Grow if so what kind and does it work good for you?
> Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2007)

*Well after the transplant into some straight MG soil the freaks seem to be taking off. Lots of nice new green growth. Here are some pics taken this morning.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 26, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well after the transplant into some straight MG soil the freaks seem to be taking off. Lots of nice new green growth. Here are some pics taken this morning.  *


 
Looking good.  Is that a freaky two headed plant in pic #2?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2007)

*It sure is.  :hubba: *


			
				Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Looking good. Is that a freaky two headed plant in pic #2?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I been lazy about pics.
Lookin great TBG. I topped mine, waiting on some 2 gallon grow bags to get here. Then outa the tray and into bags couple days later switching to 12/12. Don't wanna outgrow my cab so fast. LOL


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't see much but the looks of it you got your stuff under control:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2007)

*Looking good Mutt. :aok: Better get a damn PURPLE or were gonna have to germ another 10 beans.  *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Can't see much but the looks of it you got your stuff under control:aok:
> Dro:cool2:


 
Got the kid home sick today, don't let him see the grow. Even if he is only 5. Don't need him saying "daddy has a garden in his closet"  
So just snuck in there real quick.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 1, 2007)

just an update.
Had to break the cardinal rule. 2 plants in each pot...but completely outa container room. I ain't gonna sweat it. I am finishing up my lil veg box. So I'll be able to control more...seed start to finish never worked great for me need to be able to keep things in veg.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 1, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Got the kid home sick today, don't let him see the grow. Even if he is only 5. Don't need him saying "daddy has a garden in his closet"
> So just snuck in there real quick.


 
Yea that's for sure you wont your little one seeing what you have going there 

Very nice update man!
Looking forward to see how all of your plants turn up:aok:
GOOOOOOD LUCK on the rest of your grows guys
Dro:cool2:


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 1, 2007)

:holysheep:  TBG nice recovery man! I know many always rip on MG soil but look what it does everytime lol. I use MG for all my grows and have never really had a huge problem. Can't beleive how well they recovered. Keep up the good work Mutt TBG.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 1, 2007)

Yo Stoned (think thats what it says LOL)
Mine in MG potting soil as well, this will be my final and last grow in it. I will no longer mess with it. used to work good, but last couple of batches have been horrible for me.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Dec 1, 2007)

*'Sup guys :ciao: Nice recovery TBG. Guess MG isnt all that bad when handled aproperately :hubba: . Mutt yours are lookin awesome as well. Sorry to hear u have 2 in one pot. Hopefully they don't kill eachother off hehe. Would have been cool to have Stoneys water works running as well. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Dec 1, 2007)

So far so good! Keep it up!


----------



## jash (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking great there guys:hubba:


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 2, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Yo Stoned (think thats what it says LOL)
> Mine in MG potting soil as well, this will be my final and last grow in it. I will no longer mess with it. used to work good, but last couple of batches have been horrible for me.


 
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 2, 2007)

wow the plants are looking really good


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 2, 2007)

lookin good guys cant wait to see them with buds all over them


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Dec 2, 2007)

excited for the outcome!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 4, 2007)

all topped to keep ht. down. not much side branching.
The one plant has 0 side branching and when topped no two colas....freakin wierd.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great Mutt. :aok: Do you have any with a purple tint to the leaves? By the looks of things we may have two just not real sure yet. Like i said if we don't get a purple this time around were gonna drop in another 10 seeds just for the hell of it. I'll get some pics of our ladies up asap.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2007)

*Well after transplanting the ladies are making a full recovery and looking great. Give them a few more weeks and into flower they will go. Here are some pics just taken.   Just so you all know we didn't tie down or top any of the ladies they are just freaks of nature.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome grows guys!!!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 4, 2007)

No purple yet bro


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, My good run of high female ratios just went into the crapper. :hairpull: 
2 are showing a couple of balls I think. (I'm sure, but gonna let em sit for another day or two). Got 1 other thats up in the air.
So that make 2 for sure females, 2 boys and one on the fence. For the WW. Ugh. 
And 1 other female in the green giant grow.

***As mutt throws a tantrum***


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Damn Mutt that really bites. I guess we must have been lucky with all the females we got this summer. None of ours are showing any signs yet but we got our fingers crossed.  *


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Well, My good run of high female ratios just went into the crapper. :hairpull:
> 2 are showing a couple of balls I think. (I'm sure, but gonna let em sit for another day or two). Got 1 other thats up in the air.
> So that make 2 for sure females, 2 boys and one on the fence. For the WW. Ugh.
> And 1 other female in the green giant grow.
> ...


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 7, 2007)

everything looks good some females is better then none keep it up fellas.and if i may ask why havent u guys got into cloning mothers?PS


----------



## jash (Dec 7, 2007)

nice green and healthy plants guys!:aok:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 7, 2007)

lookin good tbg and mutt


----------



## Mutt (Dec 7, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> everything looks good some females is better then none keep it up fellas.and if i may ask why havent u guys got into cloning mothers?PS


 
TBG does, I just got my veg box up and rolling.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 8, 2007)

damn!, mutt... that reaks about the battle of the sexes u got going on there... that's why I mother and clone - I'm assured females. I set up my flowering periods around my mothers and clones. the only crappy thing about my system is, there is a possiblity of loosing a strain if you only have one mother. That's what almost happened to me with my Sensei Skunk... I only had one mother of it going cuz of my move (residence), and it died off on me - I took as many clones off the mostly dead plant that I could to try and save the strain, but only 1 of 8 survived. 

And THAT one is the most mutated little girl I've ever seen:spit: ... I'd take a pic, but the camera batteries r dead. check this... I had 8 layers of nodes in a plant only 2 inches high. Some of the fan leaves that grew out at these nodes were only 1 distinct leaf... a HUGE leaf...looked like a giant mint leaf. The 2 very bottom nodes started having branches sprout out of them, while the others weren't doing squat, which also had A LOT of nodes/leaves grow on them in a very short distance appart (we r talking like 1/32 of an inch appart--fan leaves also appeared - malformed -) - there is this giant "skirt" around the bottom of the little girl.
lol
all the leaves r sectioned anywhere from 1 to 3... I'm telling ya, this little girl has some serious deformities  

so... I gave it some SuperThrive the other day when I gave it to the ULT clones I transplanted into 1 gal pots. those r looking good  15 of 16 survived. so anyways... they all took off when I fed them that superthrive, and the sensei skunk is starting to grow in a more natural state and the fan leaves r starting to come out looking alright. 

so to end this short story... ummm...uhhh... having a mental block here (stuffed a bunch of that cannabutter I made last night down my throat a few hours ago cuz ran outta smoke  )... what the hell was I originally writing about?!?

lol....man... I gotta stop doing so much pot... :huh: 

I gotta scroll back up and reread my s---...

oh yaaaa... I was commenting on your grow...  so anyways... good luck, man! LMFAO


----------



## Mutt (Dec 8, 2007)

Well the other bag was all males so in the grinder then trash it went.
Yeah going back to clones, just had to make a veg box was all. 
Got cuttings rooting as I type


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bummer Mutt. So how many females did you get out of what you started? So far a few of ours are showing female pre flowers.   Like i said before we must have gotten real lucky over the summer. *


----------



## Mutt (Dec 8, 2007)

2 outa 5 and one TBD


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 8, 2007)

*Well i hope you get a purp out of the bunch.  *


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> 2 outa 5 and one TBD


----------



## Mutt (Dec 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well i hope you get a purp out of the bunch.  *


 
I'll be happy with bud  I took some cuttings, so hopefully one will


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 8, 2007)

best of luck to ya,lets get those clones rooting the odds are better that way.its always fun either way  it just ***** to vegg males:hubba: .PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well the ladies will be going into flower this Friday. Atleast we hope they are ladies. We know for sure that two of them are ladies because they are showing female pre flowers but the other's are still not showing. Anyway here are some pics taken this moring. Next time you see them they will be flowering.  *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well here we are a little less than 2 days and they have begun to crack.*


 I germ and sprouted a cheese seed in 2 days. Its 3 days in and 2 inches tall. U need more lightssss


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2007)

*Sorry bro but we have plenty of light.  *


[email protected] said:
			
		

> I germ and sprouted a cheese seed in 2 days. Its 3 days in and 2 inches tall. U need more lightssss


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 11, 2007)

:aok: man cant wait to see them all covered in stick gooey trichs like i know ive seen from you guys in the past few months. i just wanna curl up in your grow room and be a potter for the duration MOJO-BY-THE-BOAT-LOAD for you guys. :bong2:


----------



## medicore (Dec 11, 2007)

They will be females.  Good luck with those beauties.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2007)

Those are some nice WW's ya got.  Good luck on your undetermined girls.  Looking forward to seeing some WW colas.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 11, 2007)

how long didja veg em for before inducing flowering tbg?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 11, 2007)

Lookin great TBG.
Oh and my unknown is a confirmed fem.  
So got 3 WW fems and 1 ADxC99 fem. :hubba: 
Got 1 healthy cutting rooted of both a WW fem and the ADxC99...so i got some mammas...now to get the WWxNB mom...then to other strains...hoping to get 4 mommas...got couple more strains in sprout now :hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Lookin great TBG.
> Oh and my unknown is a confirmed fem.
> So got 3 WW fems and 1 ADxC99 fem. :hubba:
> :hubba:


 
Hey that's great, Mutt.   What kelvin mixture of cfl's do you use for vegging seedlings?  Sounds like you've found a great combo.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 11, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey that's great, Mutt. What kelvin mixture of cfl's do you use for vegging seedlings? Sounds like you've found a great combo.


 
well i think the reason i popped so many males was i swtched to the HPS a lil too early.
I run 90% fem ratio @ 78F (humid i don't pay attention) with 2 6500K and one 2800K CFLs I keep the soil bed moist (not overwatered tho) until after week 4.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 11, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> well i think the reason i popped so many males was i swtched to the HPS a lil too early.
> I run 90% fem ratio @ 78F (humid i don't pay attention) with 2 6500K and one 2800K CFLs I keep the soil bed moist (not overwatered tho) until after week 4.


i seem to have a better ratio of females when sexing under my mh rather then my hps.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*They are not in flower yet akirahz. They are still in veg but showing pre flowers on a few. They will all go into flower on Friday.  *


			
				akirahz said:
			
		

> how long didja veg em for before inducing flowering tbg?


----------



## jash (Dec 12, 2007)

looking great bros!:hubba: how tall are right now and pot size for flowering? wish you all fems


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*They are about 7 to 10 inches tall give or take a few.   Thye'll go into 2 or 3 gallon pots once they go into flower. :aok: *


			
				jash said:
			
		

> looking great bros!:hubba: how tall are right now and pot size for flowering? wish you all fems


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 12, 2007)

wow man force flower at that short height i would have never thought it was possible, i had read that you should wait till the plant is at minimum of a foot before inducing flower, but i guess thats for us NOOBS so we dont screw things up too bad :rofl:  MOJO-BABY <----- that was supposed to be in a bad Austin Powers accent.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*Most of them are showing female pre flowers D. This is one sign your plant is mature and ready for flower. The other sign is alternating nodes. If it wasn't for the crappy mixture of dirt we had them in when they were small they would have been over a foot each by now.  *


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> wow man force flower at that short height i would have never thought it was possible, i had read that you should wait till the plant is at minimum of a foot before inducing flower, but i guess thats for us NOOBS so we dont screw things up too bad :rofl: MOJO-BABY <----- that was supposed to be in a bad Austin Powers accent.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 12, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> wow man force flower at that short height i would have never thought it was possible, .


 
I have finished out plants under 1' tall with buds all on em and they weren't lowryders...you'd be amazed what this weed is capable of.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 12, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i seem to have a better ratio of females when sexing under my mh rather then my hps.PS


Spectrum gotta love it


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 12, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i seem to have a better ratio of females when sexing under my mh rather then my hps.PS


 
Well - I'm glad to have gone back to my MH for seedlings and veg.  It's like another dose of the right kind of ferts, IME.  The leaves get bigger and greener. The plant grows faster, it seems.  Also the benefit of better female ratio.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 13, 2007)

:d


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Looking great Mutt. :aok:  Today i went ahead and transplanted everyone into 2 gallon square pots and into the flower room they went.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 13, 2007)

this is cool,
 I need thoes square pots.
 are they the ones off ebay??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hey EH i forgot about these. We bought these at Wal-Mart in the Tuperware section. I forget how much they cost but all we had to do is cover the outside with some tape and drill a few holes in the bottom.  *


			
				Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> this is cool,
> I need thoes square pots.
> are they the ones off ebay??


----------



## Mutt (Dec 20, 2007)

Man I gotta tell this dream I had last night.  
Dreamed I woke up and all my plants were chopped by someone....everyone telling me I did it....but swore I didnt remember. Was looking all over the house. Everything gone...except the pots and a stump. Even my pipes and stash were gone. Everyone telling me i went on a bender. :hitchair: 
Woke up and made a mad dash to the grow room. All there :holysheep: 
I ain't meant to stay up late. LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

LMAO Mutt!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2007)

*See what happens when your up at Grunt time. :hubba: *


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Man I gotta tell this dream I had last night.
> Dreamed I woke up and all my plants were chopped by someone....everyone telling me I did it....but swore I didnt remember. Was looking all over the house. Everything gone...except the pots and a stump. Even my pipes and stash were gone. Everyone telling me i went on a bender. :hitchair:
> Woke up and made a mad dash to the grow room. All there :holysheep:
> I ain't meant to stay up late. LOL


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 20, 2007)

:rofl: i could see myself doing the exact same thing


----------



## thestandard (Dec 20, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Man I gotta tell this dream I had last night.
> Dreamed I woke up and all my plants were chopped by someone....everyone telling me I did it....but swore I didnt remember. Was looking all over the house. Everything gone...except the pots and a stump. Even my pipes and stash were gone. Everyone telling me i went on a bender. :hitchair:
> Woke up and made a mad dash to the grow room. All there :holysheep:
> I ain't meant to stay up late. LOL



i was up til 3 and I dreamed I was in the prison that bones and kurk go to in star trek 6, and the green woman who smokes blunts was the reason i was there cause of the contents of my closet.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking dam fine guys!


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 21, 2007)

> LMAO Mutt!!!



:yeahthat:   Too funny, Mutt.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

is they flowerin yet? look pretty nice. how does the grow bags work?​


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow Big Bro's Ive Missed Most Of This Post But I Have Read It All And Thats Whats Up Nice. Can't Wait To See More


----------



## mexicanhaze (Dec 22, 2007)

Im just curious but what types of soils and nutrients are you using?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 22, 2007)

mexicanhaze said:
			
		

> Im just curious but what types of soils and nutrients are you using?


This grow MG potting soil and FF big bloom.

Goin organic next grow.

Snagged a pic today.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Everything is looking great Mutt. :aok: I see them ladies are starting to get some nice little buds.   I'll get some pics of our ladies when the lights come on. *


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Mutt - looking great.  One healthy looking bush ya got.  That under your 70 HPS?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Mutt and TBG, your plants are looking great! I haven't stopped in for awhile, and you've both come a long way!

Hey Mutt, how many lumens does your 70 HPS put out?

Click the *GREEN MOJO* to get 5 gallons of it FOR EACH OF YOU!

Good luck to you both!


----------



## j99jm (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
I told you guys i'd show you a comparison in water since Stoney Bud was out.  Well, here ya go!  The compact super-duper-cropped plants in the pots popped at the same time as yours, and the seeds in the aero system are about 2 weeks behind.  As you can see I supercropped, LST and topped the hell out of the soil plants, as they are no taller than 8", but have 20 or so tops with a 3/8" stem.

The plants in the aero system have grown not as green, with fuller leaves.  I also noticed in water, WW likes to grow its side branching on its own, as with soil I had to induce with training.

All have been in flowering (except the 1st pic of the mother I decided to keep) for 9 days.

I hope this helps in comparing/contrasting with you fellas.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 22, 2007)

Stoney, the 70W is about 6,000 lumens
The 50W is like 3500-4000 lumens.
running about 5500 lumens per sq.ft. about....

Nice work j99jm :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Nice looking plants j99jm. :aok: Here are our ladies. Sorry about the yellow in the pics but the lights were on and i didn't feel like moving them out this time.   So far we have all females except one. For some reason she just don't wanna show us her stuff. :hubba: *


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 22, 2007)

looking great guys


----------



## j99jm (Dec 23, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nice looking plants j99jm. :aok: Here are our ladies. Sorry about the yellow in the pics but the lights were on and i didn't feel like moving them out this time.  So far we have all females except one. For some reason she just don't wanna show us her stuff. :hubba: *


 
Somehow I ended up with 9/10 females.  I was pretty shocked, actually.  Who needs "feminized" seeds.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

Its been a fun yr. growing with ya on this...Look forward to next month and harvest. TBG. :banana:
You have a very merry Christmas Bruddah. :48: 

One of the plants I topped instead of creating two upper colas....sent all the energy to the bottom and shot up 4 branches....sorta wierd.
Other one I topped just got more compact. These F2 WW is "strange" in responding to topping. Really cool. 

BTW, less wattage used when switched to 120W worth of HID....Buds are 4x more dense then under 180W of flos....so in a nut shell....put the CFL's away and go get floods. Lil more up front (barely anything paid 20 bucks for a 55W CFL or 30 bucks for a 50W HPS....get the HPS) had to see for myself how well CFL's did....stick with a HID. 

couple leaves bumped into the vert bulbs...under 70W and 50W hung vert.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2008)

*Damn mang i missed your update. :doh: Anyway your ladies are looking great Mutt. :aok: Yes these babies do grow very strange. We didn't do any topping or LST and our ladies are all over the place. I think these seeds were ment to stay locked away.   Anyway here are some pics of our ladies taken this morning. They wre all put into flower at the same time and as you can see by the pics a few of them stretched while the others stayed short and bushy. On a few of them you can see the buds are much bigger also. :confused2: Like i said these seeds need to be and will be locked away if not thrown away.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

even if they are a bit different they still look like some serious plants to me great green and some buds starting. and i still want to come and play potter inthe room ill be real still i promise


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 2, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> BTW, less wattage used when switched to 120W worth of HID....Buds are 4x more dense then under 180W of flos....so in a nut shell....put the CFL's away and go get floods. Lil more up front (barely anything paid 20 bucks for a 55W CFL or 30 bucks for a 50W HPS....get the HPS) had to see for myself how well CFL's did....stick with a HID.


 
Hey Mutt.  These little HPS babies _are_ underrated.  More lumens per watt than cfl's.  Just remote the ballast, and viola, a mean little growing machine.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 3, 2008)

WW popped a few naners, but some purple in the buds.  
Gonna let it ride out.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2008)

*Looking real nice Mutt. :aok: I can see the purple on your one lady.   Don't feel bad mang out of our 4 ladies one has shown a few flowers so we went ahead and plucked them off. Haven't seen anymore so we'll keep our fingers crossed. *


----------



## akirahz (Jan 5, 2008)

i got about 100 watts worth of CFL's right now, do you think if i ditched them and replaced them with a 70 watt HPS bulb (ballast on the outside of my grow cab) do you think i'd get better results then as well? How much heat does one of those 70 watt HPS bulbs put out, just the bulb by itself, not in a flood or a housing or anything. I just have no idea what sorta heat signature they got, if i could keep a 70 watt cool like i do my 100 watts of CFL then id probably try switching it up for some denser buds


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey mutt and tbg ,,lookin good guys i hope everything keeps going good for u guys ,,and i hope them darn hermies stay away 












HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## Mutt (Jan 5, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> i got about 100 watts worth of CFL's right now, do you think if i ditched them and replaced them with a 70 watt HPS bulb (ballast on the outside of my grow cab) do you think i'd get better results then as well? How much heat does one of those 70 watt HPS bulbs put out, just the bulb by itself, not in a flood or a housing or anything. I just have no idea what sorta heat signature they got, if i could keep a 70 watt cool like i do my 100 watts of CFL then id probably try switching it up for some denser buds


 go for it dude. I still use CFL's for veg, but I can get the leaves within 2-3" and not burn the leaves. CFL's were hotter. IME


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

> CFL's were hotter.



Really? Wow, I guess that makes my decision easy to buy a 400w HPS for my flowering. 

Back to the journal topic...  

Those are looking beautiful guys! I may include some WW on my first seed order. :bongin:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 5, 2008)

Yo mutt, is this the right light at lowes? http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=100964-290-MD70HW

thats a 70 watt hps one, and theres also a 70 watt metal halide one

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=66358-337-AL70MH

are these the right ones to buy? and i was curious, if i buy the 70 watt hps one, would i be able to get away with using a 100 watt bulb?


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> ... i was curious, if i buy the 70 watt hps one, would i be able to get away with using a 100 watt bulb?



No you can't. I know this because I bought one of the 70 watters (HPS) at Home Depot and also bought a 100w to do like you said. But, the 100w bulb requires a larger socket. So, I took it all back and plan on buying a 400w HPS on line for about the same amount of money.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 5, 2008)

keep the same wattage bulb with same wattage ballast.
yeah if you go in they got all sorts...wall mount, pole mount, motion floods, all sorts. just shop around


----------



## Mutt (Jan 5, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, I guess that makes my decision easy to buy a 400w HPS for my flowering.
> 
> Back to the journal topic...
> 
> Those are looking beautiful guys! I may include some WW on my first seed order. :bongin:


 
Thanks, for the remarks 
 reason the CFL's were hotter was becuase the ballast was right there next to the bulb. Plus more lumen/intense light per watt than with CFL's per watt.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2008)

I took a top...in FLOWER!!!!   but hold off telling me I shouldn't have...:ignore:  
First run ever done with lights vert....so gettin used to training sideways. All the buds have purple hue to em. Sorta cool. Took a taste...potent stuff there. But not expecting much of a yeild....hey win some lose some.
But def. a freaky plant. ROFL 
I think TBG and I had some "obstacles" in this grow. but thats what seperates the men from the boys. :hubba: 
Bad dirt, unkown variables, and new methods got us both before and will again. but still endin up with bud. 
Glad you got your dirt issue worked out TBG...can't wait to see some pics.
Here's my "show n tell"....burnt leaf tips from light, topped in flower to get light to the other plant, 2 plants in a single pot, DANG I'm such a newb


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 14, 2008)

TBG, MUTT hows it been goin guys???? yall ladies are looking great like always. Are yall thinking about doing another WW grow??? ill like to take part in it if so cause thats what ill be doing next. Ill like yall to know that with yall help i had no problems atall ( besides Ph brefly) jus and to remember what yall said. Glad to see the grow still goin.


----------



## berserker (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking great guys Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2008)

*Update. First let me say i can't wait to get these freaks outta my damn grow room.  Well two of the four ladies had some problems with the nutes we gave them but they seem to be getting better after the flush. We have one lady that has stretched to almost 4 feet tall and you can tell she is Sativa dominant. She is also the only purple we got out of this bunch. Sorry for the crapy pic this time around but i didn't feel like pulling them out of the grow room.   All the Widow's are on the left. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 17, 2008)

wow man TBG them ones are freaks huh doing all sorts of strange things in there well at least its almost over they look good by an by though antoher success.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2008)

Holy Mary Jane!!!! Lookin good in yer room bro. :aok:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

Props to both of you guys...they look great. Nice grow! :cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

Just popping in to say what's up!!!
WAZ UP....Looking very nice guys....TBG nice setup to bro:aok:
Good Job guys
Dro:cool2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 18, 2008)

everything looks good make sure to save me a toke.PS


----------



## B.Green (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is my mother started around the same time as you guys.  These things, like you said grow very funky.. some sativa dominant, some really leggy branching.. this is the best of the bunch, as i found out WW is a weenie when it comes to full strength hydro nutes.  Anyways here's something to compare.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice lady BG.


----------



## B.Green (Jan 20, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Nice lady BG.


Your WW soil pics were my inspiration.  Thanks!


----------



## B.Green (Jan 20, 2008)

There must have been a hermie in the bunch.. All of the hydro and soil flowering plants are starting to develope seeds =( how did this happen 2 times in a row!?!?!?!?!  grrrrr


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2008)

*Well everyone it has come to an end. All the ladies have been taken down. Sorry we didn't keep a better journal this time around but we just had to much going in the room. Anyway got some nice pics coming tomorrow and yes we did have one purple lady and she's gonna look good in front of the camera. :hubba:   Until then pack a bong and rip it. :aok: *


----------



## Mutt (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep mine ended as well. Mine are in curing jars. Smoke didn't last very long...hehehehe purple buds were a hit in my crowd....they named it "P-Dub" ROFL...didn't tell em what it was.
Thus ends my journal days...Will still do the fun lil grows like the 16 oz. cups and Green Giant Grow. and occasional bud shots...but my journal days have come to an end. I suc-k at keeping up with em.
Thanks Bro for joining me on this one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

*Here are the pics as promised.   The first pics are the purple pheno and the rest are the regular pheno.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks tasty.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 3, 2008)

Yummy as always, look at all the frosting on them babies :shocked:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

man i simply cannot wait any longer i wanna smoke my own home grown!!! 

lookin nice man!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Here are the pics as promised.  The first pics are the purple pheno and the rest are the regular pheno.  *


Hats off to you and Mutt, a mighty fine example of an experienced grower, you've helped the community a lot...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Yep mine ended as well. Mine are in curing jars. Smoke didn't last very long...hehehehe purple buds were a hit in my crowd....they named it "P-Dub" ROFL...didn't tell em what it was.
> Thus ends my journal days...Will still do the fun lil grows like the 16 oz. cups and Green Giant Grow. and occasional bud shots...but my journal days have come to an end. I suc-k at keeping up with em.
> Thanks Bro for joining me on this one. [/quot
> 
> :holysheep:  Mutt before you regress please don't take that platform, you have too much to offer....keep the journals coming...we need experience on this forum and geez, the grow and pics are great!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh not gonna stop posting pics dude or nutrient schedules...I just have a horrible time keeping them updated.
I will still show whats going on in the lil closet.  
So no worries.
I'm off to learn some things. I am switching to 100% living organic. And I'm gonna try using coco. Try my hand at that. So gonna be busy this winter.


----------



## THE FARMER (Feb 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * The first pics are the purple pheno and the rest are the regular pheno. *


Very very nice looking buds man.This pic is of a ww of mine with a purple pheno,and of 8 ww plants i got 1 purple.

Can you tell me whats the deal with these purple freaks and whats the diference between purple and regular phenos.I ve noticed they smell diferently and when it started to turn purple i thought it was another strain till i saw your grow.My seeds were nirvana ww.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2008)

*Not really sure mang. We got lucky with ours. We had some Nirvana White Widow seeds and one of them turned hermie on us and produced a bunch of seeds. Instead on tossing them we decided to grow a few outside to see what would happen. Out of the 10 we put outside last year 8 of them were purple. So we decided to try them inside and out of 4 only 1 was purple this time. We don't condone using hermie seeds in any way shape or form. The only reason these seeds are still around is because of the purple. Other than that they would be in the trash.  *


----------

